# 

## Redakcja

W domu zawsze jest coś do zrobienia. Jakie narzędzia i wyposażenie powinny znajdować się w domowym warsztacie? Z jakich jesteście szczególnie zadowoleni, co możecie polecić, jakie dać przestrogi?

----------


## dziuba

Oj ja to jestem BARDZO zadowolona z wiertarko-wkrętarki na akumulator. Wspaniałe urządzenie!!! Mogłabym teraz wszystko wkręcać i wykręcać!!!!

----------


## Maco

Wiertarka z regulowanymi obrotami, zmianą kierunku obrotów i wbudowanym udarem to podstawa. Te nowooczesne mają futerko "samozaciskowe" - nie trzeba kluczyka. Akumulatorowa lepza bo przenośna ale nie wiem czy ma taką samą moc jak sieciowa (ja mam sieciową).

Zestaw podstawowy to młotek, zestaw wkrętaków, szczypcy, klucze, kominerki, obcęgi, pilniczki różnokształtne, noże z wysówanym ostrzem, penseta (nie wiem czy tak się pisze), poziomica, piłka do metalu, ściski, kątówka (tzw winkiel)

Zestaw elektryczny: lutownica, prosty miernik (napięcia, prądy, oporność), cęgi boczne, tester napięcia - wkrętak

Zestaw malarski (pędzle, kuwety, wałki, szpachelka)

Zestaw ciesielski (parę dłutek, kostki i paiery ścierne, mały strug (hebel), zdzieraki różnokształtne, wiertła do drewna, piłka do drewna

I jeszcze chyba pistolet do klejenia na gorąco - co to nim można prawie wszystko i wszędzie przylepić.

To tyle co mi przyszło od głowy z moich "zbiorów". Z tym można już wiele rzeczy zrobić w domu. Oczywiście dochodzą jeszcze niezbędne materiały ale to inny temat...  :Smile:

----------


## bigmario4

Dołożyłbym jeszcze pilarkę kątową,pilarkę tarczową
młotek gumowy,różnego rodzaju ściski.Jeżeli wkrętarka akumulatorowa to najlepiej z dwoma akumulatorami.Wiertarka elektryczna powinna mieć moc ok.500W.Można by długo wyliczać ale z tymi narzędziami już co nieco można zrobić.
Co do przestróg nie polecam kupowanie tanich narzędzi jakie czasami spotyka się w supermarketach takie narzędzia są"jednorazowe"a czasami potrafią rozlecieć się w trakcie pracy.I ludzie dbajcie o zdrowie,odpowiednie okulary czy maska przy pracach elektronarzędziami to podstawa każdego myślącego majsterkowicza.Mario

_________________


<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: bigmario4 dnia 2002-07-17 15:54 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: bigmario4 dnia 2002-07-17 15:54 ]</font>

----------


## franekF

Ja bym dodał jeszcze funkcjonalną skrzynkę na co ważniejsze narzędzia. Jak się jedzie na budowę, to przynajmniej jest pewność, że nie zabraknie młotka w najważniejszym momencie...

----------


## Majka

Zapomnieliście o neonówce, heblu, szlifierce oscylacyjnej. Plus oczywiście różne akcesoria. W garażu zaplanowałam spore miejsce na warsztat, narzędzi w domu musi być sporo. Majka

----------


## franekF

No i jakiś stolik, tzn. stół z imadłami, uchwytami itd. - nie wiem jak to się profesjonalnie nazywa. Nie mam czegoś takiego, i nie raz zdarzyło mi się podpiłować przez nieuwagę kawałek krzesła lub wywiercić niedużą dziurkę w podłodze.

----------


## Rafter

Można mieć potrebę wszystkiego, tylko nie przeniesiemy do domowego warsztatu całego Praktikera, bo nie wydolimy cenowo.

U mnie podstawowe potrzeby to:
Z elektronarzędzi: wiertarka, pilarka, szlifierka kątowa, wkrętarka akumulatorowa i zwykła mała szlifiereczka na 220V.
Komplet wkrętaków, kluczy nasadowych, oczkowych i klucz szwedzki.
Kombinerki (2,3 sztuki), mesel, obcęgi, imadło, kowadełko.
Młotek (dwa, trzy rodzaje), poziomica, młotek gumowy, duży młot (ok. 6 kg), piła do metalu, kilka rodzajów piły do drewna, ze dwa dłuta i strug.
Do elektryki: Przyrząd do sciągania izolacji i probówka.
Do ogrodu: kosiarka, podkaszarka żyłkowa, kosa (!), grabie, motyczka, grabie do liści, szpadel (2 szt.), łopata, widły, siekiera i w miarę możliwości piła łańcuchowa.

Pozdrawiam



<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: Rafter dnia 2002-07-17 20:38 ]</font>

----------


## empi

Oprócz tych wszystkich urządzeń jeszcze tak prozaiczne sprawy jak GWOŹDZIE różnej maści oraz śrubki i wkręty oraz podkładki, bo bez tego prawie wszystkie elektronarzędzia są bezużyteczne. Jak planujemy jakąś robotę to oczywiście wcześniej się zaopatrzymy, ale jak coś nawali nagle - to POXIPOL  :Wink2:  . A tak poważnie to jeszcze różnego rodzaju kleje.

----------


## Maco

Gwoździe, taśmy, śruby, kołki, sprzączki, farby, itd, itp to raczej materiały nie narzędzia...  :Smile:

----------


## pitbull

Panowie, siekiera, obcegi, dluto i łom to podstawa, kazda akcja z tym zasobnikiem skonczy sie sukcesem  :Wink2: .
Przy lepszych sejfach wiertarka udarowa i komplet kluczy  dobra rzecz, kazdy zul to wie  :Wink2:

----------


## franekF

a gazrurka?

----------


## empi

Maco - gwoździe to niewątpliwie materiały, ale też niewątpliwie powinny stanowić WYPOSAŻENIE majsterkowicza.

----------


## dziuba

Tak na wesoło - mój majsterkowcz bez zimnego piwka nie ruszy.
Tak więc jeszcze lodówka z zapasem  :Biggrin:

----------


## Agnicha1704

No a ja jeszcze dodam - zrobiona lub kupiona skrzynka, szafka tudzież inne pudełka do poukładania i posegregowania tych wszystkich narzędzi. Przecież możnaby zwariować gdyby wszystko leżało w jednym miejscu  :Wink2:

----------


## pitbull

Mezczyzna jak czasami nie zabalagani przy robocie to sie robota nie liczy. W koncu do rozrywki podczas pracy trzeba zaliczyc nerwowo- nostaligczne poszukiwania narzedzi. 
Kazdy kto troche cus wlasnymi palcyma robi wie ze mlotek (nawet typowy) ktory posiada jest jeden jedyny w swoim rodzaju bo sa na nim slady krwi, potu itd. i fizycznie nie da sie go zastapic zadnym innym.  :Wink2:

----------


## dziuba

brrr ślady krwi na młotku????

----------


## Maco

empi, masz rację. Nie doczytałem uważnie tytułu.
Ja kiedyś gromadziłem "materiały" a teraz w dobie dostępności staram się kupiować na miarę. Jak trzeba mi odpowiednich śrubek czy gwoździ to idę i kupuję tyle ile mi potrzeba + 5-10% na "rozkurz"

----------


## bigmario4

A czy zauważyliście taką zależność:możesz caly dzień czegoś szukać i nic a puść tylko solidną"wiąchę"przekleństw to okazuje się że to coś leży sobie na widoku :Smile: Mario

----------


## pitbull

Fakt, a poza tym od razu poznac fachowca a nie jaka "budowlana lebiege"  :Smile: 
dziuba: slady krwi na mlotku po uderzeniu w palec, tudziez inne organy "wystajace" uzytkowanika.

----------


## dziuba

Oj to ostrożnie z tym mlotkiem!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## bigmario4

Dlatego zawsze lepiej żeby gwoździa trzymała ręka należąca do kogoś innego.Żołnierz bez karabinu,uczeń bez pały,majsterklepka bez skaleczeń to...(dopiszcie sami) :Smile: Mario

----------


## maro

Jestem na etapie wykonczeniowki czyli tego co mnie wykancza doslownie i w przenosni. Naturalnie wszystkie narzedzia wymienione sa potrzebne ale okazalo sie ostatnio iz bez przecinaka porzadnego ani rusz. Wszedzie trzeba cos podciac, przeciac, wciac, wyciac itp... Ostanio stanalem przed wyzwaniem pod tytulem wykucia 2 dodatkowych otworow wentylacyjnych w scianie z wibroprasowanych betonowych bloczkow fundamentowych. Udalem sie do wyporzyczalni z zamiarem wyporzyczenia odpowiedniego mlotka udarowego, niestety okazlo sie iz 150 zl za dobe i to na te dwie zalosne dziurki wydawalo mi sie za duzo. Tak tez w powrocie do domu kupilem zestaw przecinakow i dodatkowy mlotek + kilka piwek. No coz pozniej podczas pracy okazalo sie iz bardzo przydatne byly wyzwiska rzucane w kierunku bloczkow zwlaszcza jak w tym obledzie walnalem sobie 2 razy w golen w to samo miejsce!!! I wcale to niebyl skutek chlodnego piwka a raczej zmeczenia, zajelo nam to (ja + tesc) bez mala caly dzien, no ale stowa pozostala w kieszeni. Tak jak widac proste narzedzia sa niezmiernie przydatne, breszki, lomy, wyzwiska no i zimne piwko. Serdecznie pozdrawiam, podoba mi sie tu na tym forum, chyba sie tu zadomowie  :Smile: , Maro.

----------


## buber

Ja tam uważam że na budowie jest jeszcze jedno bardzo potrzebne narzędzie POZIOMICA i im dłuższa tym lepsza. Tak 2 metrow to budzi popłoch wśród większości "fachowców".
Ponieważ bawię się miedzią to do zestawu który wymienili moi poprzednicy dodałbym jeszcze ucinak do rur i palnik gazowy (najlepiej z wymiennymi dyszami  może służyć jako lutownica i opalarka)

Nasuwa się jeszcze jedno pytanie zestaw narzędzi do czego: budowy domu, exploatacji domu , jego wykańczania. W zależności od tego co się robi potzrebne są odpowiednie narzędzia podfczas eksploatacji nie potrzebna już jest betoniarka a kto wybuduje dom bez niej.

----------


## pitbull

Poziomica rzecz wazna, krotka takze do wykonczniowki (okladzin).
A o metrowce, tasmie zwijanej zapomnieliscie.

----------


## Maco

Poziomica była a o taśmie mierniczej chyba zapomnieliśmy. Najlepsza w miarę szeroka (żeby się sama w powietrzu utzrymała tak minimum 2-3 metry) z dobrą sprężyną do zwijania.

----------


## bigmario4

I najlepiej Practiker blisko gdyby czegoś zabrakło :Smile: Mario

----------


## buber

Przepraszam Maco o poziomicy rzeczywiście było

----------


## Maco

Nie ma za co... Sam nie byłem pewny czy napisałem bo pewny, że mam to jestem  :Smile:

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Budując systemem gospodarczym narzędzia są rzeczą podstawową. Kupuję je w miarę potrzeb. Na początkowym etapie podstawa to wiertarka, szlifierka, piła tarczowa. Wiertarka przydaje się zarówno do wiercenia, wkręcenia śruby  jak i wymieszania kleju na budowie itp. Szlifierka kątowa nieoceniona przy przycinaniu cegieł czy prętów do zbrojenia, szlifierka oscylacyjna cudna do szlifowania płaskich drewnianych i metalowych powierzchni, zaś piła tarczowa jakże pożyteczne urządzenie do przycinania desek. Brak tych urządzeń to czasochłonna i pracochłonna robota a przy tym bardzo nerwowa. Ach istotna jest poziomica. Mam taka 80cm i taka łatę 2m. Super sprawa. Do tego doliczyć by trzeba młotki, pilniki, śrubokręty, klucze itp. itd. 

Osotanio miałem szczęście znaleźć kilof. Mówię po co mi on, ale jak leży /ktoś go musiał zostawić/ to może się przyda. Wiecie co korzystałem z jego usług tyle razy, ze teraz nie wyobrażam sobie pracy bez kilofa. I jak muły pracują. Paniom nie polecam. 

Tak na koniec - z uwagi na ograniczone finanse nie kupuję drogich elektronarzędzi. Uważam, że te tańsze też się sprawdzają. Kupiłem wspomnianą szlifierkę oscylacyjną za 45zł. Wyszlifowałem masę desek, pracowała kilkaset godzin. Sprawuje się super. Nawet gdyby nie wytrzymała dalszej pracy to i tak zarobiła na siebie. Dla majsterkowiczów wystarczą w zupełności maszyny za niezbyt wygórowaną cenę. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomgor

Zdecydowanie polecam wyposażenie domowego warsztatu we wszystkie podstawowe narzędzia. Sam większość z nich kupiłem i posiadam. Jestem zadowolony ze swojego zestawu bo nie muszę chodzić po sąsiadach i pożyczać. Zawsze odpowiednie narzędzie (manualne i mechaniczne)znajduje się pod ręką.
Muszę do listy narzędzi dodać spawarkę. Nabyłem niewielką spawareczkę amatorską 200A 220/380V do wykonania słupków ogrodzeniowych i muszę powiedzieć że od kiedy ją posiadam aż się dziwię jak mogłem kiedyś nie mieć tego urządzenia. Co chwilę jest coś do przyspawania. A to się połamie stojak do bielizny i nie trzeba kupować nowego albo uszkodzi się jakieś narzędzie metalowe lub wymaga modernizacji  :Wink2: . Pewnie się przyda podczas wykonywania zbrojenia czy nietypowych elementów konstrukcyjnych.

----------


## Tad

Tematem są narzędzia i wyposażenie majsterkowicza. 
Ponieważ majsterkuję od urodzenia- tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje-  mój warsztacik wyposażony jest :
-warsztat=stół  (wykonany we własnym zakresie)z dużym imadłem
-uniwersalna maszyna  (przez mnie zaprojektowana i wykonana) zawierająca tokarkę do drewna, do metalu,   frezarkę, szlifierkę , piłę stołową, heblarkę do szer.160 mm, wiertarkę 
-piła taśmowa (własna produkcja- obecnie chwilowo niesprawna)
-przyrząd do ostrzenia wierteł
-wiertarka ręczna do 13 mm, lewe ,prawe obroty+udar
-pilarka elektryczna
-wyrzynarka elektryczna
-frezarka do drewna elektryczna
-szlifierka oscylacyjna na papier ścierny
-szlifierka tarczowa na papier ścierny
-szlifierka kątowa duża i mała
-szlifierka stołowa dwutarczowa
-ściski stolarskie duże i małe
-strugi (heble),zdzierak i gładzik
-piły ręczne do drewna
-piłka do metalu
-lutownica transformatorowa, lutownica 220V
-palnik gazowy z wymiennymi końcówkami
-miernik elektroniczny (różne oporniki, kondensatory, bezpieczniki, tranzystory)
-różnej maści gwoździe,śrubki, nakrętki, podkładki,uszczelki gumowe, kołki , wkręty,
-młotki metalowe, gumowy,drewniany
-pilniki płaskie,okrągłe, iglaki
-śrubokręty
-dłuta przeróżne, w tym do rzeźbienia
-wiertła przeróżne do metalu, drewna, betonu, gwintowniki i narzynki do 16mm
-kątownik
-zestaw kluczy samochodowych (nie tylko!) z grzechotką, dynamometr 
-lampa przenośna 24V z transformatorem
-okulary zabezpieczające, maseczki p-kurzowe
-obcęgi, nożyce do drutu, szczypce

w czasie budowy dokupiłem:
-betoniarka 200 l
-spawarka elektryczna transform.
-młotowiertarka
-piła łańcuchowa
-wkrętarko-wiertarka akumulatorowa z 2 akumulatorkami
-poziomnica 2m, 3m, laserowa
-poziomnica wodna 25m,
-kielnie, różne packi,pojemniki, wiadra
-przecinaki, brecha do wyciągania gwoździ
-taśmy miernicze 3m,8m,25m + drewniane
-drabina aluminiowa 3 x 9szczebli
A do ogrodu :kosa, sierp, kosiarka spalinowa, kosiarka elektryczna, kosa elektryczna, łopaty, grabki, motyczki, siekiera, nożyce, sekator duży,widły, taczki.
Kiedyś pasjonowałem się fotografią czarno-białą więc pozostał mi jeszcze sprzęt :tongue: owiększalnik, suszarka, obcinarka, koreks, zegar czasowy (lampowy-zrobiony)

Zaczyna mi brakować miejsca na to wszystko w piwnicy, ale nie pozbyłbym się niczego.

----------


## Grzegorz63

Kufel do piwa!!!

----------


## RB

Jestem w trakie wyboru spawarki dla celów domowych. Chcę jej używać do wykonania ogrodzenia, balustrad itp. W sklepach są różne ich rodzaje, różni producenci, każdy sprzedawca zachwala swoje. Trudno jest coś wybrać a nie chodzi mi o zbędne wydawanie pieniędzy, chociaż z drugiej strony wiem, że spawarkę kupuje się raz i dlatego może trzeba wybrać coś lepszego. Stąd moja prośba o przekazanie swoich doświadczeń oraz podanie danych spawarek, które używacie ( nazwa, typ, producent, sposób zasilania, prądy, jakimi elektrodami można praktycznie spawać).

----------


## RB

Jestem w trakie wyboru spawarki dla celów domowych. Chcę jej używać do wykonania ogrodzenia, balustrad itp. W sklepach są różne ich rodzaje, różni producenci, każdy sprzedawca zachwala swoje. Trudno jest coś wybrać a nie chodzi mi o zbędne wydawanie pieniędzy, chociaż z drugiej strony wiem, że spawarkę kupuje się raz i dlatego może trzeba wybrać coś lepszego. Stąd moja prośba o przekazanie swoich doświadczeń oraz podanie danych spawarek, które używacie ( nazwa, typ, producent, sposób zasilania, prądy, jakimi elektrodami można praktycznie spawać).

----------


## Bartt

Ja bardzo chwalę piłę do drewna ze stolikiem umożliwiającym cięcie pod zadanym kątem - bez tego pracy z drewnem sobie nie wyobrażam  :Smile: 
Wiertarka z udarem pneumatycznym  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  kto nie używał niech żałuje - kosztuje to sporo (mam Boscha) ale w żelbet wchodzi jak w masło i praktycznie nie trzeba jej wcale dociskać

Ostatnio widziałem poziomicę elektroniczną - pokazuje nachylenie z dokładnością do 0,1 stopnia - wydaje się użyteczna do sprawdzania wszelkich spadków i nachyleń i do udowadniania błędów fachowcom. Niestety jest droga (kilka stówek) - czy ktoś to użytkował, czy jest przydatna na budowie?

----------


## Mareko

wedlug mnie szkoda kasy na poziomice elektroniczna. Ten sam efekt uzyskasz na zwyklej za 15 zl.

----------

Nie watpliwie wspaniałą rzeczą jest zrobić coś własnoręcznie a zwłaszcza przy budowie domu że o innych przyjemnościach nie wspomnę. Proponuję jednak przed przystąpieniem do "pracy" chwilę zastanowienia czy to co zamierzamy zrobić nie zagraża naszemu zdrowiu i czy ktoś kto robi takie rzeczy na codzień nie zrobi tego lepiej. Parę "pięter" wyżej Maro napisał że wykół otwór w bloczkach i zaoszczędził 100PLN, myślę że budując dom ma prace i tam zarabia wiecej niż 100PLN na dzień? Poza tym uderzył sie 2x w goleń co jest zjawiskiem bolesnym i b.niebezpiecznym. 
Wielu z państwa posiada wcale bogaty zestaw urządzeń mechanicznych, na codzień zaś posługuje się zupełnie czym innym, wobec tego  zalecałbym szczegółowe zapoznanie się z instrukcją obsługi urządzenia i daleko idącą ostożność w obsługiwaniu wszlkiego rodzaju urządzeń mechanicznych szczególnie zaś ochronę oczu !!!!!!  Proszę też zwracać uwagę na stan wszlkiego rodzju zabezpieczeń tych urządzeń czy są sprawne i często kontrolować ich sprawność. Mam nadzieję że nie "truję" za mocno z własnego doświadczenia wiem że "presja" czasu jest złym "doradcą" a skutki nie przemyślanych do końca decyzji często nie odwracalne. Życzę miłego "majsterkowania" i żebyśmy nie musieli trzema palcami zamawiać pięciu piw. Pozdrowienia dla budowniczych.Inspektor.

----------

Cały czas korzystan z warsztatu. Niezbędne narzędzia to: wiertarka elelktryczna i akumulatorowa, szlifierka kątowa oraz płaska, wyżynarka, piła spalinowa i masa innych podstawowych narzędzi jak młotki, wkrętaki klucze, suwmiarki, gwoździe, wiertła, rysiki, smary, oleje, farby, rozpuszczalniki. Jeżeli w warsztacie jest porządek a każde narzędzie ma swoje miejsce to miło spędza się w nim czas a wszystkie przydomowe prace sprawiają dużą przyjemność.

----------


## mifim

Najistotniejsze, żeby narzędzia były dobrej jakości, a nie jednorazówki z supermarketu. To samo dotyczy wierteł, brzeszczotów itp. Ja swój sprzęt kompletowałem jeszcze na giełdach - dzięki temu mam np. wiertarkę Boscha 1000W (robiłem nią przejścia przez 30 cm betonu widią 12, jednym dociśnięciem, oczywiście solidnym).  Do pełnego wyposażenia brakuje mi jeszcze piły tarczowej.

----------


## godul1

dorzucę jeszcze porządny zestaw wierteł. Od kiedy kupiłem Mlotowiertarke kress w jakiejś promocji za trzy i pół stówki nie polecam już wiertarek z udarem mechanicznym. przy wierceniu otworów w stropie spaliłem dwie takowe no i musia łem kupic młoto - wiertarke. to cholerstwo włzi w cegłę jak w masło. no i nie ma problemu z odkrecaniem uchwytu- jest sds.

----------

Otwieracz do butelek, lub ząb teściowej

----------


## GustlikTT

Wiertarka na akumulator to najbardziej eksploatowane narzędzie w moim zestawie. Nic nie może z nią konkurować. Moja wiertarka to Celma WAK-LI 18DD, jest to najlepsza wiertarka pod słońcem. Jest nie do zdarcia, potwornie mocna i tania w eksploatacji. Nie zapomnijmy, że również Polska :Smile:

----------


## thomyk

KAżdy wie  , że udar elektropneumatyczny to jest to  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Wiertarka na akumulator to najbardziej eksploatowane narzędzie w moim zestawie. Nic nie może z nią konkurować. Moja wiertarka to Celma WAK-LI 18DD, jest to najlepsza wiertarka pod słońcem. Jest nie do zdarcia, potwornie mocna i tania w eksploatacji. Nie zapomnijmy, że również Polska


A możesz dalej potwierdzić swoje dobre doświadczenia z tą wkrętarką Celma WAK 18DD.

W październiku pisałeś że jest nie do zdarcia ale ona jest jako nowość od października w ofercie Celma to jak mogłeś wyciągnąć takie wnioski. 

Mnie też zaciekawiła ta wkrętarko-wiertarka dlatego jestem ciekawy opinii użytkowników.

----------


## segment76

Na pewno niezbędny w każdym domowym warsztacie jest kompresor, jak ten Stanleya + akcesoria
http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Zestaw-kom...0W-zlkpl/29774

----------


## firewall

A tym kompresorem to mam sobie ścieki napowietrzać, że taki niezbędny? I to jeszcze tej konkretnej firmy?

----------


## mortor

Hmmm to już zależy kto jak korzysta, ja mam kompresor (koszt 600zł bodajże mecafer) z tymże, że elektryczny, przydać się przydaje, ale głównie jak przy samochodzie sobie dłubie ewentualnie przy rozpalaniu grilla  :big grin:  do rzeczy niezbędnych jeszcze trochę brakuje  :smile:

----------


## odaro

A co z ukośnicą elektryczną przydaję się czy nie?

Ja będę wykonywał samodzielnie podbitkę dachową to pewnie by się przydała tyko nie wiem jaką kupić tzn jakie parametry takiej ukośnicy są ważne wiem tylko że chce ukośnice z posuwem.

Możecie polecić jaką ukośnicę w dobrej relacji ceny do jakości która będzie trzymała kąty?

----------


## mortor

Zależy jaka podbitka, ja siding przycinałem diaxem i większych problemów nie stwierdziłem, nie wiem jak robią profesjonaliści, ale źle nie wyszło.

----------


## doodles

Ja się nie mogę obyć bez multitoola w moim życiu. Prawie wszystko da się tym zrobić.  :big grin:

----------


## Mikolaus

Moglibyście polecić jakiś w miarę niedrogi (do 300zł) i rozbudowany zestaw narzędzi dla domowego majsterkowicza?

----------


## yotul

> Moglibyście polecić jakiś w miarę niedrogi (do 300zł) i rozbudowany zestaw narzędzi dla domowego majsterkowicza?


prosta sprawa
klasyk, cena spoko
http://www.militaria.pl/leatherman/m...436)_p6493.xml

----------


## blueflue

Jaka jest różnica między takim multitoolem za 150zł a takim za 300zł i więcej?

----------


## firewall

150zł

----------


## monta

> 150zł


 :big grin:  :big grin: 

myślę że ten droższy może mieć więcej funkcji lub być wykonany z lepszego tworzywa

----------


## Mikolaus

> prosta sprawa
> klasyk, cena spoko
> http://www.militaria.pl/leatherman/m...436)_p6493.xml


Zestaw narzędzi a nie all-in-one.  :wink:

----------


## Mikolaus

A może ktoś ma jakieś opinie o wkrętarce B&D EPC18CABK? Też by mi się coś takiego przydało do domu. Szczególnie w takiej cenie.

----------


## monta

> A może ktoś ma jakieś opinie o wkrętarce B&D EPC18CABK? Też by mi się coś takiego przydało do domu. Szczególnie w takiej cenie.


Wkrętarce? podeślij linka bo w wyszukiwarkach wyskakuje przeważnie broń tzn wiatrówki...

----------


## Mikolaus

> Wkrętarce? podeślij linka bo w wyszukiwarkach wyskakuje przeważnie broń tzn wiatrówki...


http://www.ceneo.pl/1826785

Tak się rozglądam  i dochodzę do wniosku, że w przedziale cenowym 300-400zł nie jest wielce istotne jaką wiertarko-wkrętarkę się kupi. Byle był to sprzęt markowy a nie jakiś no-name i spełniał podstawowe wymagania do amatorskiego użytkowania.

----------


## blueflue

> 150zł


jakość taka sama?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ten B&D ma akumulator NICd. 
Moim zdaniem kupowanie obecnie wkrętarki z takim akumulatorem to masochizm, tym bardziej bezsensowny, że mówimy już o środkowej półce cenowej.

J.

----------


## Gusar

Za 300-400 zł to aeg sie dostanie ta 12v z 2 litowo-jonowymi bateriami+latarka niby 12 v a siła jak cholera chyba z 34 nm, nie chce mi sie schodzić do garażu aby sprawdzić. Lekkie wkretarki są dobre , ale na budowe domu polecam ciężkiego jakiegos klocka 18v ja miałem comperatora tani i budowę wytrzymał(działa do dziś) ciężki jest czym dodusić i bit na śrubie tak nie przeskakuje, jak przy lżejszych wkrętarkach. Na przykład przy skręcaniu szalunków .

Z narzędzi warto mieć jeszcze głowę sprawną, bez niej się nic nie zrobi :big grin:

----------


## Mikolaus

Dobra, ostateczny wybór, po długich dniach szukania. Albo Einhell RT-CD 14.4/1 Li albo Black&Decker ASL148KB.
Którą byście wybrali dla domowego amator\a majsterkowania od święta?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wydają się podobne. Co prawda Einhell się chwali dużo większym momentem obrotowym 38Nm, B&D tylko 20, ale pytanie, na ile ten moment jest prawdziwy. 20Nm to podejrzanie mało jak na wkrętarkę 14,4V, 38 - trochę dużo. Sam mam Makitę 10,8V, która wg dokumentacji ma max. moment 28Nm (o ile dobrze pamiętam, nie chce mi się sprawdzać) i zdarzyło mi się nią już ukręcić śrubę M8.

Dużym plusem B&D jest funkcja udaru, sama firma wydaje mi się też lepsza niż Einhell, ale temu ostatniemu zdarzają się świetne narzędzia, a B&D trochę bubli też wypuścił, więc to nie musi być  istotny argument. Jeśli masz możliwość gdzieś dotknąć obu, to może od tego zacznij, sprawdź która lepiej leży w ręku, którą zdołasz (bądź nie zdołasz) utrzymać za futerko ręką (świetny test realnego momentu, moja wspominana Makita na pierwszym biegu potrafi boleśnie nadszarpnąć skórę dłoni, jej utrzymanie jest niemal niemożliwe), która ma lepiej zaaranżowaną walizkę (rzadko na to się zwraca uwagę, ale zwłaszcza dla amatora to bardzo ważna rzecz, mało rzeczy w warsztacie tak potrafi wkurzyć, jak walizka narzędziowa, której nie da się domknąć bez precyzyjnego ułożenia wszystkiego tak, jak chińczyki w fabryce pakowali). 

J.

----------


## Mikolaus

Niestety nie bardzo mam możliwość sprawdzenia jak te narzędzia wyglądają. W moim mieście wybór dosyć skąpy. A w sklepach króluje bosch, niepodzielnie.
B&D ma ciekawy sposób wyboru prędkości/siły (?) dla poszczególnych rodzajów śrub/wkrętów - graficzny. Ma udar, choć nie wiem czy w tego typu urządzeniu na wiele mi się on przyda w mieszkaniu. Einhell trochę tańszy, bez udaru. Ale wydaje się jakaś taka masywniejsza/trwalsza. Moze to tylko wrażenie.
Ciężki wybór.

----------


## Mikolaus

Ostatecznie kupiłem B&D. Sprzęt już sprawdzony, zarówno przy wkręcaniu jak i wierceniu. Spisuje się świetnie. Akumulator wytrzymały, spokojnie wystarczył na kilka godzin wkręcania i wiercenia przy składaniu mebli. Sprzęt lekki i wygodny w użytkowaniu. Moc wystarczająca do domowych prac majsterkowych - składanie mebli, wieszanie szafek, zakładanie listew przypodłogowych.
Długo się zastanawiałem nad wyborem  i muszę przyznać, ze dokonałem dobrego wyboru. Jakby ktoś miał jakieś pytanie odnośnie tej wkrętarko-wiertarki chętnie odpowiem. Póki co sprzęt mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić.

----------


## Jarek.P

No i super. Mam do Ciebie prośbę, bo ciekaw jestem tych deklarowanych przez B&D 20Nm momentu obrotowego: przy naładowanym do pełna akumulatorze i włączonym pierwszym biegu złap mocno ręką za futerko i delikatnie włącz wkrętarkę. Jesteś w stanie ją utrzymać ręką?

J.

----------


## Raźny

Osobiście uważam, że bardzo przydaje się kompresor czy tez sprężarka. 

Osobiście majsterkuję amatorsko i uważam, że dobrym pomysłem jest zakup kompresora. Mam 50l Fałka, dwa cylindry. Na wydajności 220l efektywnie.
Często nim np. pompuje hydrofor w domu. ale i malowałem, przedmuchiwałem tapicerkę w aucie, koła pompowałem  :smile: 
Mam kompresor Maktek.

http://www.maktek.pl/kompresor-olejo...0v/produkt-341
Dałem 750zl

Najbardziej mi się podoba to, że już ręcznie pompować hydroforu nie muszę  :big grin:   45 min.  pompowałem ręczna pompką a tak jedna minuta i gotowe. Jak do tej pory bezawaryjny. 

Sprawdzony serwis.

----------


## Mikolaus

> Jesteś w stanie ją utrzymać ręką?
> 
> J.


Wybacz, że tak późno, ale dopiero zauważyłem odpowiedź.
Nie jestem w stanie jej utrzymać ręką. Pokręciło by mi palce.  :wink:

----------


## Robinson74

> Dołożyłbym jeszcze młotek gumowy


Właśnie rozważam zakup takiego. Muszę wymurować filarek z betonu komórkowego i pewnie sie przyda do wyrównywania. 
Taki się nada?
https://www.leroymerlin.pl/narzedzia...0846,l641.html
Chociaż zastanawiam się skąd taka różnica cen w porównaniu z tym: 
https://www.leroymerlin.pl/narzedzia...0824,l641.html
Hmm, ten pierwszy ma jakiś dziwny kształt obucha, taki okrągły. 
To może raczej taki:
https://www.obi.pl/siekiery-mloty-i-...5-mm/p/2787828

----------

